
Sage: Free Open Source Python Alternative to Mathematica / MatLab - vlad
http://www.sagemath.org/
======
fizx
Also look at octave. Its OSS, and mostly m-file compatible.

------
ralphb
I have been trying out Sage. Although it looks very attractive on paper, the
browser-based interface seems very odd way to go about it, and I couldn't get
over the hump of adapting to that.

Any suggestions as to how to think about that? Could someone explain the
advantage?

~~~
jsyedidia
You don't have to use the browser-based interface if you don't like it.
There's also a standard shell based on iPython if you prefer. If you want,
just treat it as Python with a ton of mathematical stuff built in.

------
VinzO
There is also Scilab

